# Quitting smoking



## MetalStorm (Mar 14, 2007)

Guess this would be the right forum for this.

I was wondering what some of you ex-smokers found helped you quit. Been smoking for like 15 years now and have tried quitting a few times with not much luck.

Any little things you found that helped would be cool, I am up for trying anything once to see if it works.


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Guess this would be the right forum for this.
> 
> I was wondering what some of you ex-smokers found helped you quit. Been smoking for like 15 years now and have tried quitting a few times with not much luck.
> 
> Any little things you found that helped would be cool, I am up for trying anything once to see if it works.


 
I just quit COLD TURKEY..No patches, no pills, no group sessions..My brother purchased a package of white plastic drinking straws and cut them down to cigarette size and carried them in an old cigarette package..It looked like a "ciggie" and it helped him...


----------



## RED (Mar 14, 2007)

Cold Turkey here also. Throw away the Marboros and Copenhagen on the same day. Yes I quit chewing the same day. I found hobbies (reading and cycling) to occupy my time, to fill the emtiness of the tobbaco left. Been free since Aug. 12th '96. The dip is still a temptation. Cigarrettes turn my stomach now. I also prepared myself mentaly that this was going to be the most difficult thing I've ever done. It wasn't as hard as I built it up to be. Find someone to hold you accountable, someone you don't want to let down. Spouce, children, parent. you get the picture.

Good Luck keep us posted.

My 2 ¥

Ps., I didn't read and cycle at the same time. I kept dropping my book.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2007)

I took up drinking.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 14, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I took up drinking.


 

I took that up a long time ago, guess I can just work on that more and less on smoking


----------



## redfang (Mar 15, 2007)

Lots of physical activity. The more cardio i did, the less i felt like smoking. Also, recently learned an old, close friend has lung cancer at age 39. Makes me glad to have quit.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah I find when im working out and stuff like that it keeps my mind off of it, as well I can just get myself hooked into a video game or something.

The problem I am having is at work, I work 2 jobs so like 60 hours a week or so and both of them are sitting at a desk all day so I have yet to find something to really keep my mind off of it.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Yeah I find when im working out and stuff like that it keeps my mind off of it, as well I can just get myself hooked into a video game or something.
> 
> The problem I am having is at work, I work 2 jobs so like 60 hours a week or so and both of them are sitting at a desk all day so I have yet to find something to really keep my mind off of it.



What about a small reward system for yourself?  My step sister did it that way.  Every day she would put the money away she would use on smoking and at the end of every week would treat herself.  Soon she found she could save for longer and treat herself to bigger things.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2007)

I went from a 60-a-day habit to zero.

*Red*'s advice above is what worked for me i.e. I gave someone I cared about my word that I would stop.

That was it.

Be warned that the first three days are hell as the physical addiction fights you.  That's how long it takes for the nicotine to leave your system.

After that it's the psychological battle.  I filched one smoke on day seven and felt so guilty that I'm still 'clean' (so to speak) four years on.  It's doable, you just have to realise that, like anyone else hooked on a substance, once a smoker always a smoker.  Even now, I catch a whiff of a passerby's cigarette and get a craving .

So, like *Qui-Gon*, I drink instead ... much better for me ROFL!  No, seriously, take care not to replace one addiction with another {unless it's a good one like MA training :tup:}.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 27, 2007)

Well previously I have tried the patch a few times, cold turkey a pile of times, that zyban stuff, no luck but I havent given it a good effort in quite some time.

I have an appointment for that laser therapy quitting smoking thing soon, anyone ever tried it and have anything to say about it?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2007)

I had stoped smoking for 8 years befor taking my present job . I started smoking within 6 months of being there.  I need tostop once again.
I have always just stoped cold turkey


----------



## Dionysianexile (Mar 28, 2007)

This is always my recommendation for people who wish to quit smoking:

Do not quit cold turkey, the physical side of withdrawls will be much harsher. instead, gradually quit, it will be much easier. Lets say you smoke a pack a day, or about 20 cigarettes.

Week 1: take 2 or 3 cigarettes out of the pack and put them in a zip-loc baggie every morning, leaving you 17 or 18 for the day.

Every subsequent week take another two or three out. So if you reduce your pack by two every week, you should be down to almost zero by 10 weeks.

Also, when the amount of cigarrettes in the zip-loc equals 20, you dont have to buy a pack that day, so instead, put that money in a jar or something, so you can see how much you are saving.

Also, get someone to help keep tabs on you, such as your significant other, roomate, or a good friend you see on a daily basis.


----------

